

Ask HN: Computer Science GRE Subject Test - bendmorris

I'm a Biology student considering going on to grad school in Bioinformatics, which is in the Department of Computer Science so it's going to stress the computational side. I have a lot of programming experience but have only taken two "real" CS courses - Intro to and Advanced Bioinformatics Algorithms, which are Masters level courses here. If I can take and pass the CS GRE Subject Test at the 50th percentile or higher, I'll get preference for financial awards and get out of taking CS placement tests and makeup courses.<p>I'm wondering if this is realistic for a non CS student, and I don't have any real way to gauge that. For anyone who's taken the CS Subject Test, can I get your thoughts? How difficult was it for you, what types of questions seem to show up a lot, and in lieu of CS coursework what type of preparation would you recommend as most effective?<p>I have all the basic algorithms/data structures knowledge (or at least, I don't know what I don't know), as well as experience in different types of programming languages (from C++ to C#/VB.NET and Python and now Haskell.) I also have calculus, linear algebra, differential equations, and discrete math under my belt. My current research has involved fuzzy logic and issues of data access and database structure in ecology, and I've used algorithms such as dynamic programming and genetic algorithms for class projects.<p>Thanks for your help!
======
willscott
First off, make 3 hours of time, and take the free practice GRE test on the
ets website. That will give you a good sense of how well you're going to do.

You say two very different things in your post - that you've only taken two
"real" CS classes, and that you know basic algorithms / data structures. A lot
of what comes out of an algorithms or data structures class is the vocabulary
surrounding those topics, and my experience was that the vocabulary is a
significant part of the GRE.

The worst thing that happens is that you're out a hundred dollars for the
registration fee, so you might as well find a CS GRE prep book and start
studying. It is definitely more doable to cram for the CS GRE than for the
Math or Physics tests.

~~~
bendmorris
A lot of basic algorithms and data structures knowledge was assumed for the
Bioinformatics courses I took, so I learned the vocabulary as I went along.
Also, I've been through the online lecture notes for the basic algorithms/data
structures course at my university, and am confident that I have a good grasp
on the subject matter.

Thanks for the advice - I wasn't aware there was a free practice test. I'll
definitely check that out.

